# New drug on the Horizon



## Kalium (Mar 14, 2001)

I just caught a glimpse of an article that Pharmagene (drug company) has taken out a patent for a drug which fixes miagraines and also is to be used for IBS sufferes. I am not sure if they were on and the same drug. Sorry I dont have any more info, If any one does than please enlighten.Kalium


----------

